# To Heck with your Girly Man CD, DVD, IPOD,...



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

XM radio stuff.

This is how I roll.
















You can keep your bluetooth and nav system too, while you're at it.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

too much effort on ebay to make that happen.

I'll take a healthy blend of modern tech and classic muscle.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to say that I'm with ramairthree 100%....Screw the new stuff. Everybody's so busy texting and I-poding and bluetoothing that they're walking into lamp posts. The later it gets the more retro I want to get.....Ram Air, thanks for the refresher, and thanks for posting it!!! Now all you need is Humble Pie's "Smokin'" and Deep Purple's "Machine Head"!!!!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

just have to point out the irony of "screw the new stuff " coming from people who are posting on a forum thats ON THE INTERNET and using COMPUTERS to do it


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

:lol:

Plus the "new stuff" hides nicely in small dark corners.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got my cassettes from waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back jamming as I am cruising. I don't need bluetooths, greentooths or any other colored teeth. My wife talked me out of installing a CB and trunk ariel I was thinking on adding just to give it that touch of flare.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys DO have a point with the new stuff. I have to admit that there's a lot of good in it....(even though I don't want to admit it!)


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm pushing a Victrola that plays the original barrels that way Thomas Edison intended! Al Jolson ROCKS but my favorite is "Hello I must be going" by Groucho Marx. I jam that right before I blow a Mustangs doors off.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I like your attitude, Ramairthree, but have installed a "look-alike" AM/FM stereo in my 1967 so that I can play my XM Radio. Updating stuff that looks alike or that you can't see is OK by me (four-wheel disc brakes, mini-starter, radials, suspension, radios, etc.). However, it would be cool to find some of my old eight-tracks and see if they still sound OK. Happy Motoring.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

When I bought my car the guy had pulled the AM Radio and sent it off and had a FM Modulator installed. It has the original look but now with FM capabilities.

I do like the IPOD's though as I have a bunch of old music that I like to listem to while I am crusing. The funny thing is that everything that 'Ramairthree' was playing is part of my classic driving tunes.

Still gotta have the old tunes when criusin !!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I still have all my 8 tracks.....2 cases full...and 33 rpm records....:lol:
I have Sirius in my semi but will eventually put a cd changer in my cars. I have all my "oldies" rock burned to cd's now, thanks to my computer. I may have "modernized" but the music is the same.....:cheers
I do have a cell phone but it's considered obsolete cause it doesn't take pictures....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for everyone wanting to keep the old school look Ken Harrison Enterprises and Custom Autosound mfg. both make units that look just like the original radio but they can control cd changers and have usb inputs in the back for Ipod/mp3 players also have preamp outputs so you can hook up amps. I think music is an essential part of crusin' especially on those long trips to nowhere-


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't wait to get my car rolling, with updated sound, and pull up outside a place blasting some zz top. I'm hoping the 20-something's will appreciate it. If not, there's always the engine :cool


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Every time I've seen someone play an 8 track, the tape snapped. Same thing with Beta tapes.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Funny, I have 2 old 4 Track tapes here by my computer. I got them at a Thrift Store recently, for memorabilia.
I don't miss the old. Magnetic tape had bad quality (sound and mechanical) and worsened on each playing.
I really enjoy my 1300 MP3 on my audio DVD.

Larry


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Every time I've seen someone play an 8 track, the tape snapped. Same thing with Beta tapes.


People wanting to play 8 track tapes need to remember they are 40 years old now too. It is usually the splice that lets go, as the adhesive has dried out. Also, tension on the tape was maintained by foam pads that are virtually gone from degradation. I researched having all mine rebuilt about a year ago and there are people who still do that, but for 50 tapes the cost is a little prohibitive right now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Like most other things, 8-tracks and cassettes were not expected to be in service 40+ years later. I'm pretty impressed sometimes at the longevity of "disposable" items!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> People wanting to play 8 track tapes need to remember they are 40 years old now too. It is usually the splice that lets go, as the adhesive has dried out. Also, tension on the tape was maintained by foam pads that are virtually gone from degradation. I researched having all mine rebuilt about a year ago and there are people who still do that, but for 50 tapes the cost is a little prohibitive right now.


Yeah, exactly. The splice is what goes. Usually they'll play to the end, but "click" and thats it. My mom tried a few out a couple years ago and they all broke (though one did last through 2-3 loops), and she was like "Meh, its only Elton John" and in the garbage they went. :lol:


----------

